# Erdschlussüberwachung in IT-Netzen



## tommy1971 (10 Juli 2012)

Moin allerseits,

wir betreiben in einigen Bereichen unserer Raffinerie ein zentrales 24V-Spannungsversorgungssystem und versorgen damit zahlreiche Siemens S7 und HMI Komponenten (OP`s, MP`s) parallel. Das 24V-Spannungsversorgungssystem ist ein IT-Netz und mit einer Erdschlussüberwachung ausgerüstet. Es versorgt sowohl die internen Komponenten (also im Schalthaus), als auch externe Komponenten (Taster,Leuchtmelder außerhalb vom Schalthaus) mit 24-V Spannung. Je mehr S7 Komponenten hinzugeschaltet werden, wird der Widerstandswert der Erdschlussüberwachung aufgrund der RC-Kombination in den Siemens S7 Bauteilen geringer und ab einem bestimmten Wert spricht der Alarm der Erdschlußüberwachung an. Wie lösen es andere?

Die einzige Lösung die mir vorschwebt ist es die Spannungsversorgung konsequent in interne (nur im Schalthaus) und in externe (außerhalb vom Schalthaus) aufzuteilen. Die Erdschlussüberwachung würde ich dann aber nur bei der externen Spannungsversorgung einbauen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## winnman (10 Juli 2012)

Muss dann aber auch über ein getrenntes Netzteil versorgt werden.
Darauf achten, dass auch bei den Eingangsbaugruppen / Trennverstärkern die Potentialtrennung aufrecht bleibt.

Alternative wäre abgesetzte Peripherie mit jeweils eigener Stromversorgung bzw DC/DC Wandlern.

Ev kannst du auch dein Netz mit DC/DC Wandlern in Bereiche Auftrennen (jeweils eigene Isolationsüberwachung notwendig! und natürlich wider:  Darauf achten, dass auch bei den Eingangsbaugruppen / Trennverstärkern die Potentialtrennung aufrecht bleibt)


----------

